# Photo guide to Australian Lizards -- pt4



## moloch05 (Jul 26, 2009)

At last, here is my final installment of the photo guide to Aussie lizards. Work was all consuming for awhile but things are settling again.

This post will cover the dragons and monitors.


Burn's Dragon (_Amphibolurus burnsi_) -- the first photo is of a lizard near Hughenden, Qld. I think that this would be at the northern distributional limit of the species. The second photo was of an animal near Goondiwindi and the third was from the Cunnamulla area of southwestern Qld.
















Gilbert's Dragon (_Amphibolurus gilberti_) -- these photos are all from 80-Mile Beach along the road to Broome. The dragons were common and tame in a caravan park where I camped.













Long-nosed Dragon (_Amphibolurus longirostre_) -- these elegant dragons are common at Kalbarri and the North West Cape.
























Jacky Lizard (_Amphibolurus muricatus_) -- the common dragon in eastern Australia. Males are flushed with black during the breeding season.



































Nobbi Dragon (_Amphibolurus nobbi_) -- common in drier eucalyptus forest. In the breeding season, the males develop patches of pastel pinks and yellows.


































_Amphibolurus gilberti_ or _A. temporalis_ -- I photographed this lizard near Georgetown on the Cape York Peninsula. This is roughly in the area where either _A. gilberti_ or _A. temporalis_ may be found and I am not certain of the identity. When I enlarged the photo and examined the keels of the scales on the back, they seem to be angled towards the midline which would be indicative of _A. temporalis_ but the photo angle was not what I would like to be certain.














Ring-tailed Dragon (_Ctenophorus caudicinctus_) -- a widespread and variable dragon of northern Australia. I have photos here of animals from different areas, hence, the different colours and patterns.

































Crested Dragon (_Ctenophorus cristatus_) -- a beautiful dragon that I saw for the first time this past summer on the Eyre Peninsula of South Australia. These large dragons bipedal when zipping away.

























Tawny Rock Dragon (Ctenophorus decresii) -- I have only seen these nice dragons at Mutawintji in NSW. 



































Long-tailed Sand Dragon (_Ctenophorus femoralis_) -- this dragon is restricted to the loose, red dunes of the North West Cape area of WA. 























Peninsular Rock Dragon (_Ctenophorus fionni_) -- these dragons were numerous in the Gawler Ranges of the Eyre Peninsula, SA.

























Mallee Military Dragon (_Ctenophorus fordi_) -- common in the mallee south of Broken Hill, NSW.















Central Military Dragon (_Ctenophorus isolepis_) -- the race of this dragon from the Windorah area of QLD is particularly nice. This is a widespread species found across the dry portions of the continent.



































Spotted Military Dragon (_Ctenophorus maculatus_) -- These photos were of animals from Kalbarri and from Shark Bay. They were common in both areas on coastal dunes or the cliffs above the ocean.
























Central Netted Dragon (_Ctenophorus nuchalis_) -- a widespread species. The head of the male is flushed with orange during the breeding season. These dragons will allow close approach when they are sunning on the road but otherwise they are wary and hard to photograph. 


































Ornate Rock Dragon (_Ctenophorus ornatus_) -- I have included photos of the nicely coloured goldfields form as well as those from the coast.
























Painted Dragon (_Ctenophorus pictus_) -- these were from the Lake Gillies area of SA.













Western Netted Dragon (_Ctenophorus reticulatus_) -- similar to the Central Netted Dragon but the head shape is different. These were on the road near the turnoff to Shark Bay in WA.











Lozenge-marked Dragon (_Ctenophorus scutulatus_) -- big dragons that bipedal (like Crested Dragons) when running.













Tommy Roundhead (_Diporiphora australis_) -- these animals were photographed at Mt. Elliott. They all show a gular fold and that is what I am using to distinguish these from the similar _D. bilineata_.

























Two-lined Dragons (_Diporiphora bilineata_) -- the first two dragons are males in breeding colours. These dragons were common at Chillagoe and inland from Cooktown, QLD.
























Canegrass Dragon (_Diporiphora winneckei_) -- the first 3 photos were of a young lizard on the crest of a dune at Windorah, QLD. The latter 3 photos were of a gravid female that was initially warming itself on the road near North West Cape, WA.
























Boyd's Forest Dragon (_Hypsilurus boydii_) -- a beautiful rainforest dragon that is restricted to a small area in tropics of far north Queensland. These animals were photographed near Daintree.















Angleheaded Dragon (_Hypsilurus spinipes_) -- the southern counterpart to the Boyd's Forest Dragon. These were photographed on the Lamington Plateau.
























Moloch (_Moloch horridus_) -- my favourite Aussie dragon that is adapted to the central and western deserts.
























Eastern Water Dragon (_Physignathus lesueurii_) -- a common dragon usually near water in eastern Australia. Some live on rocks in marine environments.


































Eastern Bearded Dragon (_Pogona barbarta_) -- common in dry forests in eastern Australia.
























Dwarf Bearded Dragon (_Pogona minor_) -- common in coastal Western Australia.














Central Bearded Dragon (_Pogona vitticeps_) -- common in central Australia. This year, I observed a male displaying from the top of a dead clump of spinifex on the Eyre Peninsula. The male was flushed yellow and conspicuous from quite a distance. As soon as I stepped out of my car, the dragon dropped a little into the spinifex and changed to a drab grey colour that blended well.


































Western Heath Dragon (_Rankinia adelaidensis_) -- I have Jordan (urodacus_au) to thank for this lizard near Perth, WA.










Mountain Heath Dragon (_Rankinia diemensis_) -- common in the Blue Mountains. I occasionally see them near Wollongong or out at Dharawal. 

































Earless Dragon (_Tympanocryptis sp_) -- Most of these were photographed near Windorah, Qld, where 3 species are possible. I believe that what I have photographed are _T. tetraporiphora_ but I am not certain.


































Perentie (_Varanus giganteus_) -- photos that I have posted before ... I have to go back to the interior and try for more shots! These were taken at North West Cape, WA.













Gould's Monitor (_Varanus gouldii_) -- A common monitor across much of Australia. Sometimes, they will crouch when disturbed and they can be closely approached. Despite their size, they do blend well. One of the shots below shows the monitor leaning into a shrub ... it had been attempting to hide but did not change positions when I walked around the shrub.











































Heath Monitor (_Varanus rosenburgi_) -- I need more recent shots of this species as well. This one was photographed at Two Peoples Bay, WA.














Merten's Water Monitor (_Varanus mertensi_) -- Two monitors photographed near Georgetown on the Cape York Peninsula of QLD.















Yellow-spotted Monitor ( (_Varanus panoptes_) -- big, beautiful monitors. Photos below show both western and eastern animals.


































Rusty Monitor (_Varanus semiremix_) -- so far, the only one that I have seen. This was in the mangroves of Airlie Beach, QLD.














Black-headed Monitor (_Varanus tristis_) -- These photos show the tiny form found in coastal Queensland, the black-headed form from inland NSW and the speckled form from WA.













LaceMonitor (_Varanus varius_) -- These photos are of an animal in the Warrumbungles, NSW. I followed it for 20 minutes or so. Mostly, it just ignored me and continued with its search for prey. Finally, it climbed a tree to drink water that had collected in a depression.












Regards,
David


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Jul 26, 2009)

These are absolutely stunning.


----------



## ravan (Jul 26, 2009)

wow, love the thorny devil and the Western Heath Dragons!


----------



## ruralreptiles (Jul 26, 2009)

where abouts in the Eyre Peninsula did you get those shots of the crested dragon and Peninsular dragon


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 27, 2009)

missed out the mangrove and mitchells water monitors, and ackies  but great pics!!


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 27, 2009)

What awesome pictures yet again.Top quality Moloch05,


----------



## richardsc (Jul 27, 2009)

great shots,i noticed a gippy in with the eastern waterys


----------



## moloch05 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, all.

asper,
The two species of dragons were from Kimba and the Gawler Ranges.


richardsc,
I am still trying to get a photo of a nicely coloured male of the Gippsland. A number of years ago, I saw them along the Shoalhaven River so will need to return and try again.


Regards,
David


----------



## FAY (Jul 28, 2009)

Fantastic pics as usual David.

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 28, 2009)

David, these instalments have been great.It would be good to your work in print.
Have you got any books out yet?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 28, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! i love the tawnys!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow mate those are some great pics mate. Love them all. You sure get around. Have you considered writting a book?


----------



## Fangus (May 15, 2010)

Absolutely love the boyds forest dragon, saw a few of these on a holiday to daintree.


----------



## naledge (May 15, 2010)

Wow. Old thread but, wow. I've never heard of half those dragons, they're all gorgeous.


----------



## justbrad (May 15, 2010)

I totally agree with ssssnakeman!, shoud publish all your pictures of reptiles. Im sure everyone on this forum, and others, would love a copy! Keep up the great work David, Cheers, Brad.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 20, 2010)

ive got a dragon to add
Red-Barred Crevice Dragon

and the water dragon looked a little bit vampire like  is that its or another creatures blood?


----------



## moloch05 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks, all. At this stage, I have no plans to publish my photos. I think that the websites like Stewart's are a better way to go. They are flexible and changes to taxonomy can quickly be added. Also, websites allow for a much greater number of photos than printed material.

lizardboii,
Any photos of the dragons? I travelled to Arkaroola a couple of summers ago to try and find these. Unfortunately, the weather was hot and dry and I didn't see any at all. They look like great lizards.

Regards,
David


----------



## bigi (Jun 8, 2010)

wow, had to give this thread a bump, that western heath is radical
i will say it again, love your threads molach


----------



## longirostris (Jun 8, 2010)

This is possibly the best thread I think I have seen on this forum. It is wonderful to see so many different species of dragons in one post. Well done to Moloch05. 

The earless dragon species is definately tetraporophora. The other two species found in the area where the photo was taken is T. cephalus and T. intima. The yellow throat markings are common on breeding males of T. tetraporophora. 

I think you are right with your thoughts on the temporalis and gilberti. However, I have both species in my collection so I have good reference points yet I still find it hard to determine between the 2 species without a physical examination, they are so alike. Particularly the individuals you find in the shared range. 

Again well done on a terrific thread that helps to show the depth of the Australian dragons. Seventy plus species and still finding more. A wonderful group of lizards.


----------



## pwincess_python (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this site went for a walk through my local bushland looking for herps even though it was over cast found 2 eastern browns one was bright ORANGE with a brown head I'd Neva seen any thing like it also found a eastern rock gecko and a couple of blue tounges and water skinks


----------



## pwincess_python (Jul 12, 2010)

Molock love ur work my partner is so jealous lol ur his new idol he he


----------



## pwincess_python (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for the bad spelling moloch


----------



## moloch05 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, pwincess. That brown sounds very nice. I hope that you and your partner can takes some photos and post these.

Regards,
David.


----------



## moloch05 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks bigi and longirostris.

longirostris, I think that we are lucky here to have so many interesting dragons. Thanks for confirming the tetraporiphora and the gilberti/temporalis info.

Regards,
David


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 12, 2010)

thats stunning amazing pics you got there and the angles unreal


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 11, 2011)

how this is awesome! just thought i woule keep this thread alive because it is very nice keep up the good work. do you have a website?


----------

